# Fried Rice Balls -- Dipping Sauce?



## ErockyDood (Jul 31, 2010)

I tried a new recipe out today that ended up turning out wonderful! I had heard of fried rice balls before, but I had never tried them. I hopped online & got a general idea of what the recipe called for, but I threw in my own changes. Here's what I used:



2 cups cooked and cooled chicken flavored rice (1 packet) *
1/2 cup Italian-style seasoned bread crumbs
1/3 cup finely grated Parmesan
1/4 cup finely chopped fresh basil leaves
2 eggs, at room temperature, beaten
Vegetable oil @ 350 degrees, for frying
* The rice that I used was a packet of Knorr Rice-Sides Chicken flavor. I got it at Walmart --> [URL="http://www.letsmakeknorr.com"]Knorr Rice Sides Chicken

[/URL]  I mixed the ingredients together, and rolled small (maybe 2 oz.?) balls in a separate bowl of Italian bread crumbs. I fried the balls for about 3-4 minutes in small batches, and they turned out great! Really nice flavor.

They had a good flavor, and they weren't all that dry... but I still feel like they could use a nice dipping sauce. Only problem is I have no idea what! I looked around the forums, as well as Google searched some things, but I haven't found anything.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2010)

Sounds like a marinara sauce would be a natural fit.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 31, 2010)

When making rice balls insert  a cube of your favorite cheese in the center, it gets creamy and adds extra flavor. I use cubed gorgonzola the creamy kind. It tastes wonderful.And I agree a nice marinara would be great.
kadesma


----------



## Claire (Jul 31, 2010)

When in a restaurant, I've always had them served with marinara as suggested.  But I also think a creamy sauce made with one of the hard grating cheeses would be good.  Also maybe a sauce made with pesto thinned to dipping consistency.  Oh, how about pesto, a cream cheese thinned some with something like buttermilk?


----------

